
Ask HN: What do people take pictures of? - miguelrochefort
I think a lot of value can be extracted from pictures people take on a daily basis. For example, pictures of restaurant menus and foods can be extremely useful. I still go to restaurants without seeing their menu, and ordering items without seeing what they look like. I think that&#x27;s a problem, and the data (pictures) already exist across thousands of cameras&#x2F;phones.<p>Other than pictures of food, what other things do a lot of people take pictures of?
======
davidcollantes
I agree with your first, and second sentences. I reply "OK" to your third
sentence. I don't understand your four sentence at all.

As for the last sentence (and question), everything. People take pictures of
everything. Do you really need to ask HN that?

